# Common Military Admin topics



## kratz

The following threads are common Military Administration topics:

Acronyms & Abbreviations of The CAF,

Alcoholism,

CFPAS – All things PER, PDR, software ect… [MERGED],

CAF Pay, Statements, Benefits & Deductions [MERGED],

CAF Specialist Pay [Spec Pay]- All Trades [MERGED],

Common CAF References,

CF member as a single parent-on course, deployed ect... [MERGED],

Common Law Marriage in the Canadian Forces - Mega Thread,

Leave Policy Manual [OFFICIAL], effective 2017,

Leave Policy – Annual (time off, after hours, ect...) [Merged],

Leave Policy – Weekends (time off)  [Merged],

Leave Policy – Christmas / Holidays [Merged],

Leave Program - Special Christmas/New Years Travel (military flights) [MERGED],

Leave Policy – Maternity / Parental (MATA/PATA) [Merged],

Military Relocation / Posting Policy-Moves [MERGED],

PCAT info/questions (merged),

PLD Thread [MERGED],

Posting Policy-Restricted (IR) & Prohibited moves [MERGED],

Redress of Grievance – Mega thread [MERGED],

Security Check/Level Superthread [MERGED],

Tattoo Thread - including current policy [MERGED],

UNAUTHORIZED DISPOSAL OF COMBAT UNIFORMS AND EQUIPMENT,

YOUR FAMILY- YOUR RESPONSIBILITY - NOT THE MILITARY's - IMPORTANT


----------

